# Eheim 2217 with 48g AI starfire tank



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Would my used 2217 be a good pair with this starfire tank? its dimensions run 36X19.6X19.6 inches. Would the current be too strong?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

xriddler said:


> Would my used 2217 be a good pair with this starfire tank? its dimensions run 36X19.6X19.6 inches. Would the current be too strong?


It should be okay, may even be not enough. I have 220gph on a 37 gallon and I still use a powerhead for additional flow. The 2217 is only rated at 265GPH, I'd aim for something stronger IMO


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Will you be using the spray bar?
At the end of the bar, there is a cap that you can remove and reduce current along the bar. Depending on your fish, I don't think it's too much current.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I was thinking of getting lily pipes and all the works. I was initially thinking of getting the 4ft tank at AI but it might cause too much humidity in my basement. Anyone have humidity problems with 1 lidless 4ft 75g+ tank in the basement?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

a 2217 should be just fine to use for this tank. Use what you have to save money. If the stock prefers a strong current, it is much cheaper to add in a power head than to buy a new filter. The 2217 will be more than enough filtration wise and should be good on water movement unless the fish want a really strong current.


----------

